# Stolen Bike Thread



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Stolen Bike Thread

In the hope of both recovering a bike that's near and dear to me, and in potentially growing a forum based resource for others that may have suffered a theft of a valuable bicycle, I've decided to start this Stolen Bike thread. Perhaps this will become a sticky someday...  

Here are the details I "assume" would be useful to post that would aid in the spotting and recovery of your stolen bike. I was advised by our local police department to print a flyer and distribute that to local bike shops with all pertinent details, including the police report number. I found my local bike shops were very willing to post the flyer both in their shop, in public view, and in the repair shop in a private area for mechanics to see the information.

Thanks in advance to all that read and contribute to this thread, please keep your eyes open for bikes listed below. Good luck to any and all bike theft victims! I hope we get our bikes back!

Post a basic description of your stolen bike in the title of your reply.

Theft Details
Date of theft:
Location of theft:
Police Report #:

Bike Details
Picture:
Size:
Manufacturer/model:
Serial number:
Color:
Other details:

Recovery Details
Reward: If applicable
Contact: PM/IM/email/phone
Recovered: Yes/No: Please edit your post in the event your bike has been recovered.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

*1985 DeRosa Professional - 62cm*

Theft Details
Date of theft: 11/29/2004
Location of theft: Live Oak area, Santa Cruz, California
Police Report #: Santa Cruz County Sheriff # 04-11176

Bike Details
Picture:








Size: 62 cm
Serial Number: none
Manufacturer/model: DeRosa Professional
Color: Blue
Other details: Bike equipped with first generation 1980's vintage Campagnolo Chorus group. Look ARC carbon pedals, Concor TI saddle, Sachs 8 speed freewheel on Mavic rear hub w/Davinci Aero rim, Front Chorus hub with Mavic Open4 rim. Shimano DA 8/9 speed bar end shifters, TTT stem and Cinelli bars.

Bike has been spotted twice in Santa Cruz since theft, ridden by "homeless" male with long blond hair, wearing street shoes, struggling with clipless pedals. DeRosa decals on downtube and seat tube have been scraped off, but original blue paint is intact. The fork crown has DeRosa engraved and BB has signature DeRosa heart cutout.

Recovery Details
Reward: $200 for return
Contact: PM via Road Bike Review forum or email thinkcooper(at)yahoo(dot)com
Recovered: No | as of 05/04/2004


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*THis needs to have it's own Forum, Gregg!*

If we can't do some public good, what are we doing?

BT


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

*comments*

I have a few comments (from limited knowledge):

first, as it the rider looks like "homeless," it probably stays in local area. 2nd, you should evaluate how your bike was locked up (where, method) and improve security if necessary (ask others if not sure). 3rd, a 62cm frame means the suspects, if local, would be very big!


----------



## regan (Jun 17, 2004)

eyebob said:


> If we can't do some public good, what are we doing?
> 
> BT


 This has been discussed in the past and decided against.

A forum dealing with stolen bikes would have little action and few page views I would think. Are you going to check that forum every day? Is there going to be a reason to look at it if someone's bike isn't stolen every day?

I think the better option is what cooper is doing. If someone loses a bike, post about it with as much information as possible. In the general discussion forum, this will get infinitely more views than having it tucked away in a little forum off to the side.


----------

